# preisermittlung cheap trick ???



## sauer (28. Februar 2010)

hi 
ich habe vor mein cheap trick zu verkaufen kann aber nicht so gut einschätzen was mein bike heute auf dem markt noch so wert ist deshalt poste ich mal hir und ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen 
fals ihr nicht alles auf den bildern seht einfach schreiben dann liste ich es nochmal auf.
laufräder: sun DT
Gabel: marzochi Z1FR II
Bremse vorne: gustav M 210mm
Beremse hinten: louise FR 180
lenker, tretlager,kurbel : truvativ 
Kefü: MRP 
usw. usw.


ACH JA UND OBENDRAUF LEG ICH NOCH EIN SAVTYJACKET VON AXO EINEN INTERGAL HELM VON AXO UND KNIE UND SCHIENBEINSCHONER !!!!!!!


danke für euere hilfe

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/5785/p1000126j.jpg

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/9964/p1000131e.jpg

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7909/p1000132w.jpg


----------



## S.Jay (28. Februar 2010)

Sieht doch noch schick aus. Sowas kommt aber auch immer drauf an was man neu bezahlt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauer (28. Februar 2010)

super ich habe das bike komplett selber zusammen gestellt und habe damals für alles ca. 2300 euro bezahlt das bekomme ich heute nie mehr !!!!! find nur komisch ich habe es schon mal für 1000 euro angeboten und keiner wollte es ???? da fragt man sich doch entweder sind die preise so im keller oder keiner kenn alutech und die denken des ist ne billig marke.


----------



## S.Jay (28. Februar 2010)

Ja der Preisverfall von Fahrrädern ist leider noch viel höher als bei Autos. Wie alt ist die Karre denn?
Aber auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen 800 Euro sollten schon drin sein.


----------



## sauer (28. Februar 2010)

angefangen aufzubauen habe ich das bike ende 04 fertig ware ich zur saison 04 
800 euro krass ******* wenn man bedenkt was für zeit und geld man da rein gesteckt hat und ich eigendlich nur richtig eine saisong gefahren bin un das bike seit 3 jahren unberührt auf dem dachboden steht krass
also du meinst das 800 euro ein korrekter preis ist???
mit helm und savty jacket und schoner????


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Februar 2010)

Unter 800 würd ich es auf keinen Fall abgeben. Dann würde ich es lieber behalten. Sieht doch top aus


----------



## sauer (1. März 2010)

ja schon klar eigendlich dachte ich so an 1000 !!! behalten will ich es eigenlich nicht auch wenn viele erinnerungen daran hängen. aber ich will mich dieses und nächstes jahr auf eine alpen überquerung vor bereiten und brauch das geld für ein neues harttail 
mist ich dachte echt das des mit dem verkaufen ruck zuck und echt einfach geht


----------



## tadea nuts (1. März 2010)

Zerleg es und verkauf die einzelnen Komponenten. Sehr wahrscheinlich wirst Du dafÃ¼r mehr bekommen. Du bekommst mittlerweile ein gut ausgestattes Cheap Trick Komplettbike bei Alutech fÃ¼r 1299â¬.


----------



## Marina (2. März 2010)

800â¬ is in meinen Augen zu viel... es ist halt "nur" ein HT mit gÃ¼nstiger Ausstattung, die du dir geschickt zusammengekauft auch weit unter 2300â¬ holen kannst.
zudem ist es 5-6 jahre alt... obs aufm dachboden stand interessiert die kÃ¤ufer n scheiÃ. dafÃ¼r zahlt man dir vielleicht maximal 500â¬...
es is ein allroundht so wies dasteht nehme ich an? sehr viele schwere teile... das sehen die leute nicht gern.
passe deinen preis an den bikemarkt an, schau was fÃ¼r angebote noch drin stehen, die vergleichbar sind.
wenn ich Ã¼berlege, dass ich mein CT damals zerlegt habe, es nichtmal n jahr alt war und ich es in teilen losgeworden bin und gradmal knapp 1000â¬ bekommen hab... also gabel einzeln, rahmen mit parts, laufrÃ¤der einzeln usw...
denke von 800â¬ aufwÃ¤rts kannst dich getrost verabschieden.
mein tipp ebenfalls: zerlegen, zu geld machen was geht und vorallem vorher teile ausschlachten fÃ¼rs neue ht!

Noch zwei SÃ¤tze zu den Protektoren:
Nen gebrauchten helm wirst nich los, weil kein Mensch weiÃ, was der schon hinter sich hat.
Nen gebrauchten Panzer, Knie und Schienbeinschoner wirste genausowenig los, weils das Zeug schon fÃ¼r billig im Internet gibt und die paar Euro mehr legt jeder fÃ¼r Schutzmaterial denke ich schon drauf, denn mal ehrlich... verschwitze MÃ¤nnerprotektoren sind selbst gewaschen nicht gerade etwas um das man sich reiÃt...


----------



## sauer (2. März 2010)

[dafür zahlt man dir vielleicht maximal 500...

```

```
gerade etwas um das man sich reißt...[/QUOTE]
800 des lass ich mir noch eingehen mit zähne zusammen beisen aber 500 ne da schmeiß ich es lieber weg


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. März 2010)

Das meine ich ja! Bevor ich ein Bike für so wenig Geld verkaufe, da behalte ich es lieber und die 500 erspare ich mir dann woanders, oder du nimmst es einfach als Allrounder und mit ein paar anderen Parts würde ich auch damit eine Alpenüberquerung machen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (11. März 2010)

Warum behältst Du den Rahmen nicht und baust es als Touren/Enduro-Hardtail neu auf?
Mit absenkbarer Gabel, 3 Kettenblättern und einigermaßen leichten Teilen ist das doch ein geiles Bike!
Bevor Du es billig verschleuderst.....


----------



## sauer (11. März 2010)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Warum behältst Du den Rahmen nicht und baust es als Touren/Enduro-Hardtail neu auf?
> Mit absenkbarer Gabel, 3 Kettenblättern und einigermaßen leichten Teilen ist das doch ein geiles Bike!
> Bevor Du es billig verschleuderst.....



weil ich das bike mit ner rahmengröße von 40 aufgebaut habe und ich 1,97m groß bin das wird als touren bike weng schwer da muss ich ja die sattelstütze 20cm raus ziehen


----------



## Marina (17. März 2010)

und? was passiert nun?


----------

